# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  A Mother's Sacrifice: A VERY TOUCHING STORY!

## Miss_Sweet

*Inspirational and Heart Touching Story "Family*

I ran into a stranger as he passed by, "Oh excuse me please," was my reply. 

He said, "Please excuse me too; I wasn't watching for you." We were very polite, this stranger and I. We went on our way saying good-bye. 

But at home a difference is told, How we treat our loved ones, young and old. Later that day, cooking the evening meal, my son stood beside me very still. As I turned, I nearly knocked him down. 

"Move out of the way," I said with a frown. 
He walked away, his little heart broken. I didn't realize how harshly I'd spoken. 
While I lay awake in bed, God's still small voice came to me and said, "While dealing with a stranger, common courtesy you use, but the children you love, you seem to abuse. 

Go and look on the kitchen floor, you'll find some flowers there by the door. Those are the flowers he brought for you. He picked them himself: pink, yellow and blue. He stood very quietly not to spoil the surprise, and you never saw the tears that filled his little eyes." 

By this time, I felt very small, and now my tears began to fall. 

I quietly went and knelt by his bed, "Wake up, little one, wake up," I said. "Are these the flowers you picked for me?" 

He smiled, "I found 'em, out by the tree. I picked 'em because they're pretty like you. I knew you'd like 'em, especially the blue." 
I said, "Son, I'm very sorry for the way I acted today; I shouldn't have yelled at you that way." 

He said, "Oh, Mom, that's okay. I love you anyway." 
I said, "Son, I love you too, and I do like the flowers, especially the blue." 

Are you aware that if we died tomorrow, the company that we are working for could easily replace us in a matter of days. But the family we left behind will feel the loss for the rest of their lives. And come to think of it,we pour ourselves more into work than to our own family - an unwise investment indeed, don't you think? 

So what is behind the story? Do you know what the word FAMILY means? 
FAMILY = (F)ATHER (A)ND (M)OTHER, (I) (L)OVE (Y)OU! 
A young and successful executive was traveling down a neighborhood street, going a bit too fast in his new Jaguar. He was watching for kids darting out from between parked cars and slowed down when he thought he saw something. 

As his car passed, no children appeared. Instead, a brick smashed into the Jag's side door! He slammed on the brakes and spun the Jag back to the spot from where the brick had been thrown. 

He jumped out of the car, grabbed some kid and pushed him up against a parked car shouting, "What was that all about and who are you? Just what the heck are you doing?!" Building up a head of steam he went on. That's a new car and that brick you threw is going to cost a lot of money. Why did you do it?" 

"Please, mister, please. I'm sorry, I didn't know what else to do," pleaded the youngster. "I threw the brick because no one else would stop..." Tears were dripping down the boy's chin as he pointed around the parked car. 

"It's my brother," he said. "He rolled off the curb and fell out of his wheelchair and I can't lift him up." Sobbing, the boy asked the executive, "Would you please help me get him back into his wheelchair? He's hurt and he's too heavy for me." 

Moved beyond words, the driver tried to swallow the rapidly swelling lump in his throat. He lifted the young man back into the wheelchair and took out his handkerchief and wiped the scrapes and cuts, checking to see that everything was going to be okay. "Thank you and may God bless you," the grateful child said to him. 

The man then watched the little boy push his brother down the sidewalk toward their home. It was a long walk back to his jaguar....a long, slow walk. He never did repair the side door. He kept the dent to remind him not to go through life so fast that someone has to throw a brick at you to get your attention. 

Lessons from the Mail: 

"God whispers in your soul and speaks to your heart. Sometimes when you don't have time to listen, He has to throw a brick at you. It's your choice: Listen to the whisper - or wait for the brick."

----------


## Fairy

Touchy stories Naila  :Smile:  

Pehle perh chukki hoon per har baar perh k acha hi lagta hai specially 1st one. Thanks for sharing :giveflower;

----------


## Miss_Sweet

u welcome  :Smile:

----------


## friendlygal786

its beautiful message...Ive read it b4 I think its been posted :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

nice message....thank u for sharing naila

----------


## Miss_Sweet

thaaanks  :Smile:

----------


## villies

grat one post Naila

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Thank u villies

----------


## Muzna

_My mom only had one eye. I hated her... she was such an embarrassment. My mom ran a small shop at a flea market. She collected little weeds and such to sell... anything for the money we needed she was such an embarrassment. There was this one day during elementary school._ 
_I remember that it was field day, and my mom came. I was so embarrassed._ 
_How could she do this to me? I threw her a hateful look and ran out. The next day at school..."Your mom only has one eye?!" and they taunted me._ 

_I wished that my mom would just disappear from this world so I said to my mom, "Mom, why don't you have the other eye?! You're only going to make me a laughingstock. Why don't you just die?" My mom did not respond. I guess I felt a little bad, but at the same time, it felt good to think that I had said what I'd wanted to say all this time._ 

_Maybe it was because my mom hadn't punished me, but I didn't think that I had hurt her feelings very badly._ 

_That night...I woke up, and went to the kitchen to get a glass of water. My mom was crying there, so quietly, as if she was afraid that she might wake me. I took a look at her, and then turned away. Because of the thing I had said to her earlier, there was something pinching at me in the corner of my heart. Even so, I hated my mother who was crying out of her one eye. So I told myself that I would grow up and become successful, because I hated my one-eyed mom and our desperate poverty._ 

_Then I studied really hard. I left my mother and came to Seoul and studied, and got accepted in the Seoul University with all the confidence I had. Then, I got married. I bought a house of my own. Then I had kids, too. Now I'm living happily as a successful man. I like it here because it's a place that doesn't remind me of my mom._ 

_This happiness was getting bigger and bigger, when someone unexpected came to see me "What?! Who's this?!" ...It was my mother...Still with her one eye. It felt as if the whole sky was falling apart on me. My little girl ran away, scared of my mom's eye._ 

_And I asked her, "Who are you? I don't know you!!!" as if I tried to make that real. I screamed at her "How dare you come to my house and scare my daughter! GET OUT OF HERE! NOW!!!" And to this, my mother quietly answered, "oh, I'm so sorry. I may have gotten the wrong address," and she disappeared. Thank good ness... she doesn't recognize me. I was quite relieved. I told myself that I wasn't going to care, or think about this for the rest of my life._ 

_Then a wave of relief came upon me...one day, a letter regarding a school reunion came to my house. I lied to my wife saying that I was going on a business trip. After the reunion, I went down to the old shack, that I used to call a house...just out of curiosity there, I found my mother fallen on the cold ground. But I did not shed a single tear. She had a piece of paper in her hand.... it was a letter to me._ 

_She wrote:_ 
_My son..._ 
_I think my life has been long enough now. And... I won't visit Seoul anymore... but would it be too much to ask if I wanted you to come visit me once in a while? I miss you so much. And I was so glad when I heard you were coming for the reunion. But I decided not to go to the school.... For you... I'm sorry that I only have one eye, and I was an embarrassment for you._ 

_You see, when you were very little, you got into an accident, and lost your eye. As a mother, I couldn't stand watching you having to grow up with only one eye... so I gave you mine...I was so proud of my son that was seeing a whole new world for me, in my place, with that eye. I was never upset at you for anything you did. The couple times that you were angry with me. I thought to myself, 'it's because he loves me.' I miss the times when you were still young around me._ 

_I miss you so much. I love you. You mean the world to me._ 
_My world shattered!!!_ 
_Then I cried for the person who lived for me... My Mother_

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I think yeh story pehle share ho chuki hai idher :Smile: 

but thanks for sharing !

its always nice to read it again  :Smile:

----------


## Muzna

ooooppsss.......sorry i didnt knew that

----------


## Miss_Sweet

I'ts ok  :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Touchy story....Nice sharing Muzna  :Smile:

----------


## villies

buhat achi story hey Muzna

----------


## RAHEN

i hve merged it..it waz a nice rememberance..keep sharing...loved reading it..:up;

----------

